# kevin federline to perform at the teen choice awards



## queenofdisaster (Aug 17, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. hahahahahahaha. wait did i mention- HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! i can't friggin wait!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Katura (Aug 17, 2006)

That is all.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_





That is all._

 

Agreed. 

Is he gonna sing that Terrible song ..haha what is it called?I forgot.


----------



## Katura (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_Agreed. 

Is he gonna sing that Terrible song ..haha what is it called?I forgot._

 
Whoa WHoa Whoa.....You've actually heard his music? They let it out of the studio?

How awful is it? I hope I never have to hear it.....yeeesh.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 17, 2006)

now THAT is going to be funny


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 17, 2006)

hahaha oh yeah , I remember now.. PopoZao........ hahahaha..


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 17, 2006)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wattage (Aug 17, 2006)

POPOZAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Omg.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 17, 2006)

_This_ is what our world has come to? People are actually buying into _this_? It's so sad. You don't even need talent anymore to get a recording contract. You just need an unoriginal stage name and a rich wife.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_This is what our world has come to? People are actually buying into this? It's so sad. You don't even need talent anymore to get a recording contract. You just need an unoriginal stage name and a rich wife._

 

How true is that....


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wiggidy Wack!!!!!! Kevin needs to sit down. Ear pollution, we don't need it.


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh Lord!!!!!!!  Boy he put his shoes under the right bed..didn't he?  He ended up with a cash cow (britney)and a recording contract (britney says he has "mad flow") That has got to be the funniest mess I have ever heard!!!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 17, 2006)

Hahaha. He's got "mad flow", but not the kind of flow we're thinking of =]


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 17, 2006)

One word: EWWW!!!!


----------



## angelica (Aug 17, 2006)

prepare yourselfs ...the end is near!!!!


----------



## Katura (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_Hahaha. He's got "mad flow", but not the kind of flow we're thinking of =]_

 

Oh Gross....I'm sorry.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




again....


bleh.


----------



## User34 (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_Hahaha. He's got "mad flow", but not the kind of flow we're thinking of =]_

 

haha!
... he just grosses me out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Poor brit brit ( that's what my friend and I call her)
She let herself go and he was the beginning of it all. But hey, to each their own


----------



## JULIA (Aug 18, 2006)

HAHAHAHA. Sorry ladies/gents. My sick humour showed itself. =]


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_





That is all._

 

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My thoughts exactly!! What a waste!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Raerae (Aug 18, 2006)

I like how he's trying to play off popozao as being a joke track to build hype for his label...  Eminem already did it... You can't follow in those footsteps K-Fed lol, his feet are't big enough.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 19, 2006)

I don't like Kevin Federline at all


----------

